# Chicago Suburbs



## Diremede (Sep 30, 2002)

Hello, I'm new to the area just having moved here this past summer.  I'm looking to either start a group or join an existing group to play D&D 3E.  I have been roleplaying for about 10 years now and have been both player and DM.  I'm looking to play with some "fun" gamers who are interested in having fun and enjoying the game.  Pen and paper only, I'm not much into live action although I love the roleplaying side of the game too not just hack and slash.  

If anyones interested e-mail me at pit999@d20magicitems.org or reply in this thread.


----------



## Painfully (Oct 1, 2002)

There are a lot of suburbs.  How far are you willing to drive for a game?  If you haven't already checked it out, visit Games Plus in Mt. Prospect and post a notice in the store.  Also, there will be an EN board members gathering there on November 9th.  Be sure to sign up for it!  You can find the thread in General Discussion titled, "Chicago gameday..."


----------



## Diremede (Oct 2, 2002)

Oh I'm willing to go pretty far.  I have already visited the Games Plus store a couple of times, and yes I did sign up for Chicago Game Day.  I am playing in Slot 2 Game 1, the one that is supposed to run late, I hope =)  

I am hoping to meet some people there that are looking for players for their permanent group.

Oh by the way, I live in Elmhurst and am willing to travel at least 40 min to an hour to get to a game.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Oct 4, 2002)

We have a small group of 4 players and a DM that meets in Wheaton every Monday night at 6:00.

If you are interested let me know and I will direct you over to our DM. 

Painfully above is another of the players in the group. We are currently running a Kingdom of Kalamar campaign with characters in the 5th to 7th level range.


----------



## TheLoneGoldfish (Oct 12, 2002)

Wheaton!?! Where were you guys when I worked out there?

A bit far now, I'm back on the edge of the city by the southwest burbs again.


----------



## MooCow (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey there Diremede.  I sent you an e-mail, but I'll post here as well.

I'm looking for 4-6 players for an Epic Campaign in the Al-Quadim world setting (I've got 3rd edition conversions). By Epic I mean starting at 2nd level going to 15th (or around there). Along the way the characters will save the world. Or die trying <insert evil DM laughter>

I'm looking to play every other weekend to start with. Possibly more often if the group can swing it.

I'm not sure of the Location at the moment. I live in the Southwest suburbs, but I'm willing to travel pretty much anywhere in Chicagoland. I'll be looking for somewhere that is a good location for all the players.

I'm looking for Roleplayers, not Rollplayers. I put alot of emphasis on characters, and try to work elements from character backgrounds into my stories. Often, more XP is awarded for roleplaying then for hack&slash.

If anyone is interested, reply here or e-mail me at moocowk@aol.com (topic "D&D in Chicagoland").


----------

